# 1983 Motobecane Jubilee Sport restore...



## JAC526 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hello all,

I recently bought a 1983 Motobecane Jubilee Sport off of CL for $75. I've been thinking of doing a restore on the bike.

My initial thoughts are pull everything off the bike and clean all the components (derailleurs and crankset are SunTour BL). 

I would like to strip the frame and fork and repaint. Can you leave the fork in the frame for this or shoudl it be removed? What about removing the headset and bottom bracket? I am new to this so I'm still trying to figure it out.

I would like to buy some new sidepull brakes along with new cables for the brakes and shifters.

I was also thinking of buying a 700c wheelset. Other than brake fit what other issues could I run into with switching from 27 inch wheels to 700c wheels? I believe the bike has a 6 speed freewheel right now...are there any benefits to switching to a cassette instead of the freewheel and will a six speed cassette be hard to find and/or compatible with the Suntour derailleurs.

If I could find a decent groupset at a decent price I would be willing to upgrade the groupset as well. I'd like to keep the downtube shifters just becasue it seems like switching to sti style shifters could really be a lot of work. If that isn't the case then maybe its worth looking into.

I know that there are probably more cost effective ways to accomplish this but I'm excited about trying a restore and learning about bike mechanics and wrenching.

Thanks a lot for your help,

Joe 

PS: I posted this in components and wrenching first but I think this may be a better home.


----------



## ScottInCincinnati (Feb 20, 2004)

I had a Jubilee Sport from about that time, loved it. The one bike I wish I had not gotten rid of. 

To do a proper repaint, I'd remove everything and take it to a powder coating place. They will strip and refinish, usually for around $100.

IIRC, the bottom bracket was a real oddball, maybe Swiss threaded? I can't remember the details on it.....

Enjoy, those were really nice frames.

Scott


----------



## JAC526 (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah I know I can strip it off all its parts...I'll have the LBS remove the headset and bottom bracket.

My FIL works for GE as an aircraft engine assembler. I'm hoping he would media blast the frame for me. Then all I would have to pay for is the powdercoat.

While its being blasted and powdercoated I could go about giving all the components a thorough clean. Or maybe just try and find some NOS retro stuff. We'll see.

I'm in Cincinnati too btw.


----------



## ScottInCincinnati (Feb 20, 2004)

I have used American Metal Cleaning a couple of times in the past. Just a couple weeks ago they stripped and powder coated a Giant OCR2 for me, and it turned out great.

They are in the Springdale area:
475 Northland Blvd
Cincinnati OH 45240
(513)825-1171​


----------



## JAC526 (Jun 10, 2011)

That's actually who my LBS...West Chester Cyclery recommended. 

How much did it run you? For the strip and powdercoat. Do you know how much just a powdercoat costs?

Thanks for the info man...I appreciate it.


----------



## ScottInCincinnati (Feb 20, 2004)

It cost me $120 total (cash or check only). It was $60 to strip the frame and fork, and $60 for the paint.

He said that aluminum takes special stripping chemicals, so a steel frame should be a little less.

They do a great job of covering all the threads and the paint is very good quality.


----------



## JAC526 (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm definitely doing that this winter. Just gotta get the wife to pick a color. That should only take a couple months. That way I can go over all the components with a fine tooth comb. I really would like to get her a different crankset or at least a different little chainring. Its geared 52-42 and I think that's just too steep for her. I'd like to get her at least a 39. Compact if at all possible.


----------



## JAC526 (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm bringing this thread back from the grave.

I am finally getting around to this project 3 years later. Yay follow through.

I am going to make this a fixed gear bike though.

Plans are strip paint and do auto rattle can job. I'm buying a cheap pre-built fixed gear wheelset. Then I'll put it all back together and rock and roll.

I'm having the headset and bottom bracket pulled at my LBS. Once I get it back I'll take some pictures to do a before and after kind of thing.

Wish me luck!


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

What a strange coincidence -- I was just looking at one of these on Craigslist

Vintage 1984 Motobecane Road Bike - Columbus - 24-25"

$420 seems pretty steep.


----------



## JAC526 (Jun 10, 2011)

pmf said:


> What a strange coincidence -- I was just looking at one of these on Craigslist
> 
> Vintage 1984 Motobecane Road Bike - Columbus - 24-25"
> 
> $420 seems pretty steep.


I think I paid 75 bucks for mine if I remember correctly.


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

I restored a old Peugeot last winter. I only mention this because here in the Midwest (_just north of Cinny_) it can be hard to make it through the cold winters. _Although I ride as much as I can in winter._ I also watch bicycle movies and read bicycle books. 

But I found the wrenching to be a bit addictive. The Peugeot I restored to "like original" and hung it on my [basement office] wall... like art. Then early this spring.... I started looking for a new old bicycle for a winter project for this year. 

I found an old Univega and decided to modernize it a bit. Three weeks later in was finished. The Peugeot is pretty to look at... but the Univega is a real pleasure to ride. 

I didn't paint ether bicycle. The Peugeot only required a new chain and "white" handlebar tape (like in the catalog I saw on-line)... which made it a great starter... for bicycle restoring.

I'd say... don't try too much with this 1st bike. Check out a bicycle repair book at the library. Buy some tools, watch some YouTube videos on bicycle repair. Strip the bike down to parts. Then shine up everything like a new penny and put it back together. 

If later you decide to do more to the bike.... it will be there waiting for you.


----------



## JAC526 (Jun 10, 2011)

Dave Cutter said:


> I restored a old Peugeot last winter. I only mention this because here in the Midwest (_just north of Cinny_) it can be hard to make it through the cold winters. _Although I ride as much as I can in winter._ I also watch bicycle movies and read bicycle books.
> 
> But I found the wrenching to be a bit addictive. The Peugeot I restored to "like original" and hung it on my [basement office] wall... like art. Then early this spring.... I started looking for a new old bicycle for a winter project for this year.
> 
> ...


I hear what your saying about not trying too much. I'm already committed however so I'm going for it. Keep your fingers crossed for me please!


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

JAC526 said:


> Keep your fingers crossed for me please!


Will do! Best of luck and positive thoughts to you.


----------

